
Ogre 1.12.3 - bbmario
https://www.ogre3d.org/2019/11/05/ogre-1-12-3-released
======
NickBusey
For those who don't know what Ogre is like I didn't "OGRE (Object-Oriented
Graphics Rendering Engine) is a scene-oriented, flexible 3D engine written in
C++ designed to make it easier and more intuitive for developers to produce
applications utilising hardware-accelerated 3D graphics. The class library
abstracts all the details of using the underlying system libraries like
Direct3D and OpenGL and provides an interface based on world objects and other
intuitive classes."

~~~
davidw
There used to be some kind of wargame, once upon a time, called Ogre, as well.

~~~
mwfunk
You're thinking of the game from Steve Jackson Games, in the early '80s. Later
on they made Car Wars, then GURPS, and Munchkin, among lots of other stuff.
IIRC it was a science fiction wargame with hex maps and counters, about tank
battles.

~~~
pmontra
I knew that game because of the UNIX port
[http://man.cat-v.org/unix_8th/6/ogre](http://man.cat-v.org/unix_8th/6/ogre)

------
BubRoss
Ogre is a great little 3D engine. It is small and elegant with some tools
surrounding it to make it work. One big downside though is that it is/was made
in an 'object oriented' style where everything is a pointer to a virtual table
that then points to a heap allocated object. This makes everything slower and
more difficult to debug. Small games usually don't have enough entities to
make it a problem though.

~~~
thegeomaster
Worth noting is that there is a v2 branch of Ogre, which is a near-full
rewrite aimed at fixing these issues [1].

It was, I think, more than 5 years ago that Matias Goldberg wrote the first
demo of what speedups are possible in Ogre by following a data-oriented
approach: contiguous structures, eliminating excessive branching, structure-
of-arrays layouts, etc. I'm happy it's grown into something pretty usable
today (from what I see).

Now it seems that all this is the standard industry wisdom, but I feel like at
the time people were only slowly realizing the real cost of all those vtable
lookups and abstractions.

[1]: [http://wiki.ogre3d.org/tiki-
index.php?page_ref_id=2191](http://wiki.ogre3d.org/tiki-
index.php?page_ref_id=2191)

~~~
BubRoss
Ogre has been around for a while and not only were people less aware of
pointer chasing issues, they weren't as much of an issue relative to the full
speed of the cpu.

------
kderbyma
Interesting side note. OGRE3D was created by a British citizen and they chose
to follow many British idiomatic spellings - such as Colour - one of the few
libraries I have used which chose those spellings over US variants.

~~~
wicket
I find it more interesting that some people expect the British not to use
British English. It's not a choice, we just adhere to how the language was
created. Apart from the US, British spelling differences are mostly followed
by other countries where English is the main language too. It would be strange
if an Englishman chose to use US spelling.

~~~
mantap
I am from UK, but for professional purposes I always use American spellings in
APIs, even if it's an open source project and I'm the only author. It's
objectively better for everybody to use a standard consistent spelling across
all APIs.

For comments I use British English, I wouldn't know how to write American
grammar if I tried.

~~~
billfruit
But probably larger number of English speakers(including large countries in
the Commonwealth like India, Pakistan, Nigeria, ) use the British spelling
than American one.

~~~
mlnj
Yup. I try to use Americanized versions when I know I am interacting with one.
The British spelling is the default.

------
cabaalis
I can remember coding with Irrlicht around 2004, 2005. Ogre seemed to have a
much larger learning curve, so I never dived into it. Glad to see it's still
around, though.

~~~
growlist
Same here - for a newcomer to C/C++ looking to play with a 3D engine, I found
Irrlicht way easier to get started with. And I seem to remember Ogre had some
kind of weird pre-compile step that made working with it far harder, and put
me off completely.

------
thrower123
Wow, that's a blast from the past. A decade or more ago Ogre was one of the
go-to engines for hobby game development, before Unity and Unreal sucked all
the oxygen out of the room.

------
otikik
Wow, this is a trip to the past. The Ogre community was one of the first
online communities I ever joined. I mostly lurked around it until I realized
that I didn't really want to put up with C++ :). Nonetheless I am happy this
project is still going strong.

------
zubspace
Is there a good, feature-rich scene editor built around Ogre? How can someone
build environments, place objects, create animations, check lighting, set
physics, make game UI and cut scenes for something built upon Ogre?

The first result, which pops up, is the Glue Editor [1]. But this looks so
basic, that I have a hard time coming up with a reason to try Orge. Compare
this to Unity or Unreal where you can do everything above and even more. Maybe
I'm missing something?

[1] [http://wiki.ogre3d.org/Glue+Editor](http://wiki.ogre3d.org/Glue+Editor)

~~~
munchbunny
If you're starting from scratch and trying to pick a toolchain to build your
next game with, there aren't many reasons to go with Ogre. Unity/Unreal will
get you off the ground much faster, and the tooling is much better for
sustained work.

On the other hand, if you're trying to build a C++ based game engine, Ogre
isn't a bad place to start. However, you probably don't need your own game
engine.

For context, I used Ogre for various things starting from ~2007 and stopped
around 2015. By then Unity was the obvious choice if you were a 1-2 person
shop and wanted to spend less time wrangling code and more time making stuff.

------
protomikron
It's an older engine, but it checks out. The games Torchlight 1 and 2 use Ogre
and they look very pretty and never needed a high-end machine to perform well
(even when they came out).

~~~
callesgg
It's an older code, sir, but it checks out.

------
wesleyfsmith
Wrote one of my semester projects in Ogre. Had a really good experience with
it. First time working in a 3D environment for me.

------
non-entity
Wow Ogre is one of those things I looked at as a teenager and said Inwould
learn, but lacked the attention span to do so. I didn't even remember it
before this.

